# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbase, chatbot analytics platform, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Google Inc.

youtube.com/@chatbase507

twitter.com/chatbase

Design Lead - Zewen (Brian) Liang

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google quietly debuts Chatbase, a chatbot analytics platform"

by Ingrid Lunden
May 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s chatbot analytics platform Chatbase launches to public"

by Sarah Perez
November 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Chatbase: Building smarter bots, in a nutshell

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> Building and managing smarter bots, whether voice or text, can be a tough challenge. In this live webcast with Q&A, you'll learn foundational concepts about different types of bot errors and how analytics can be used to prevent or address them.

----------

